

Startups Do Not Prepare You to Create Products - bhughes
http://unicornfree.com/2013/startups-do-not-repeat-do-not-prepare-you-for-a-product-business

======
dlu
I get the frustration with the litany of crazy startup ideas that no normal
person would consider a business.

But somewhere in that crowd, there are startups that do great work. Everpix
just shut down, but they had a gorgeous product and a 12% conversion rate.
With another round of funding they might done quite well.

